# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دوراهی بین فیزیک و مهندسی مکانیک

## ShahabM

سلام دوستان. بنده خیلی دو دل هستم، رتبم بد نیست، اما علاقه ی خودم رشته ی فیزیک هست. با توجه به این که این شته به همراه دیگر رشته های علوم پایه در ایران موقعیت مناسبی ندارند، آیا میشه در این رشته کار پیدا کرد؟؟ آیا مناسبه؟ (برای کسی که واقعا علاقه داشته باشه)
یا این که قید علاقه ام رو باید به خاطر جامعه بزنم؟
شما چه پیشنهادی می کنید؟

----------


## آقای پرستار

بخاطر کسی قید چیزی رو نمیزنی عزیزم . هر چی هست بخاطر خودته . 
فیزیک هم رشتس ؟؟؟؟مهندسی مکانیک نمیگم خوبه اما بهتره وضعیتش . شرایط کاری سختش رو هم در نظر بگیرین . برای مکانیک کار میخوای باید بری جنوب و توی گرما . اونم اگه تا اون اوضاعش به هم نریزه . 
توصیه من به همه دوستان رشته های پزشکیه . حتی شده دوباره کنکور بدن

----------


## mahdinnn

اخه من نمیدونم‌چرا بعضیا یه سری حرفارو‌میزنن؟؟ یا میخوان میدون‌رشته ریاضیو برا خودشون‌خلوت کنن؟! یل واااقعا انقد اطلاعاتشون پایینه و‌هیچی‌نمیدونن؟! پس چرا گمراه میکنن دیگرانو، کی‌بهشون گفته حتما باید حرف‌بزنن؟!
کی گفته مکانبک میره جنوب؟! داداشه من مکانیک‌خونده، نیم ساعت با کارخونش با ماشین‌داره، صبح‌میره بعدازظهر میاد حقوقشم خوبه راضیه! ممانیک اصلا هم اونجور که میگه دوستمون باید رت جنوب و سخت و .... نیست!!!!!
خواهههههشا هرکی هرچی میگه‌باورنکنید.

----------


## ShahabM

> اخه من نمیدونم‌چرا بعضیا یه سری حرفارو‌میزنن؟؟ یا میخوان میدون‌رشته ریاضیو برا خودشون‌خلوت کنن؟! یل واااقعا انقد اطلاعاتشون پایینه و‌هیچی‌نمیدونن؟! پس چرا گمراه میکنن دیگرانو، کی‌بهشون گفته حتما باید حرف‌بزنن؟!
> کی گفته مکانبک میره جنوب؟! داداشه من مکانیک‌خونده، نیم ساعت با کارخونش با ماشین‌داره، صبح‌میره بعدازظهر میاد حقوقشم خوبه راضیه! ممانیک اصلا هم اونجور که میگه دوستمون باید رت جنوب و سخت و .... نیست!!!!!
> خواهههههشا هرکی هرچی میگه‌باورنکنید.


فیزیک چی؟؟ برای فیزیک چه کاری هست؟

----------


## stephanie

دوست عزيز بايد بين علاقه و واقعيت هاي جامعه يه تناسبي هم برقرار كرد.

الان تو كل دنيا گرايش به رشته هاي علوم پايه داره كم ميشه . داريم يه جورايي بر مي گرديم به همون وضعيتي كه اوايل قرن بيستم و فرن نوزدهم بود. يعني كساني ميرن علوم پايه ميخونن كه واقعا داراي استعداد خاصي باشن و بتونن علم رو توسعه بدن. نه اينكه صرفا يه مدرك دكترا بگيرن و بشن استاد دانشگاه . يه آدمايي مثل برگزيدگان المپيادها ي جهاني يكي مثل مريم ميزا خاني كه بتونن يه كشف جديد انجام بدن و اين ادم ها هستن كه ارزش سرمايه گذاري رو دارن ...

تو رشته هاي مهندسي,  مهندسي مكانيك و برق بيشترين ارتباط رو با درسي مثل فيزيك دارن. شما كارشناسيت رو مكانيك ( يا هر رشته مهندسي ديگه اي كه دوست داري ) بخون و اگه واقعا فيزيك رو دوست داري براي ارشد فيزيك امتحان بده. كاري كه خيلي ها انجام دادن و نتيجه گرفتن..

----------


## mahdinnn

> فیزیک چی؟؟ برای فیزیک چه کاری هست؟


توی ایران فکر کنم بیشتر باید به تدریس رو‌بیارید!
من اطلاع دقیقی از این رشته ندارم.

----------


## daniad

منم دو دلم برم الان فیزیک شریف یا برق یه دانشگاه داغون تر مث صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## nacli

> منم دو دلم برم الان فیزیک شریف یا برق یه دانشگاه داغون تر مث صنعتی اصفهان


پزشکی یه دانشگاه دولتی خیلی داغون

----------


## آقای پرستار

> اخه من نمیدونم‌چرا بعضیا یه سری حرفارو‌میزنن؟؟ یا میخوان میدون‌رشته ریاضیو برا خودشون‌خلوت کنن؟! یل واااقعا انقد اطلاعاتشون پایینه و‌هیچی‌نمیدونن؟! پس چرا گمراه میکنن دیگرانو، کی‌بهشون گفته حتما باید حرف‌بزنن؟!
> کی گفته مکانبک میره جنوب؟! داداشه من مکانیک‌خونده، نیم ساعت با کارخونش با ماشین‌داره، صبح‌میره بعدازظهر میاد حقوقشم خوبه راضیه! ممانیک اصلا هم اونجور که میگه دوستمون باید رت جنوب و سخت و .... نیست!!!!!
> خواهههههشا هرکی هرچی میگه‌باورنکنید.


اولین اصل احترام و درست صحبت کردنه. 
ایشون از بنده خواستن حرف بزنم . مگه غیر از اینه که نظر خواستن ؟ 
درضمن اطلاعاتم پایین نیست . فرق من و شما اینه که من واقعیت ها رو میبینم و شما توی خواب و خیال سیر میکنید و فک کردین همه چی آرومه . مدرک هم بگیرین کار براتون ریخته . 
بعد از این مگه صنعت اصلی ما در جنوب نیست ؟ پس نباید انتظار داشته باشی کار برای رشته مکانیک در تهران زیاد باشه. 
با اینکه اطلاعاتم خداروشکر زیاده اما بازم من در بعضی مسائل از بقیه سوال میکنم .

در ضمن رشته بنده ریاضی نیست ! اصلا پشت کنکوری نیستم !

----------


## ShahabM

> پزشکی یه دانشگاه دولتی خیلی داغون


من به دلیل این که به رشته تجربی علاقه نداشتم نرفتم
الآنم حتی اگه بهم بگن بیا تهران مفتی پزشکی بخون نمی رم. مهندسی ها رو ترجیح میدم.

از همه دوستانی هم که اظهار نظر کردند بسیار سپاسگزارم سایر دوستان هم خواهشمندم اگر نظر دیگری دارند بفرمایند و ما را بی نصیب نگذارند.

----------


## ShahabM

> منم دو دلم برم الان فیزیک شریف یا برق یه دانشگاه داغون تر مث صنعتی اصفهان


 دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان اصلا هم داغون نیست یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشوره حتی خود دانشگاه اصفهان هم خیلی خوبه (بنده خودم اصفهانیم)

من که حسرت مهندسی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان رو دارم (با رتبه ای که آوردم قبول نمیشم) شما اگر تهران قبول نمیشید و مشکلی با تحصیل در خارج شهرتون ندارید بهتون توصیه می کنم این دانشگاه رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## mahdinnn

> اولین اصل احترام و درست صحبت کردنه. 
> ایشون از بنده خواستن حرف بزنم . مگه غیر از اینه که نظر خواستن ؟ 
> درضمن اطلاعاتم پایین نیست . فرق من و شما اینه که من واقعیت ها رو میبینم و شما توی خواب و خیال سیر میکنید و فک کردین همه چی آرومه . مدرک هم بگیرین کار براتون ریخته . 
> بعد از این مگه صنعت اصلی ما در جنوب نیست ؟ پس نباید انتظار داشته باشی کار برای رشته مکانیک در تهران زیاد باشه. 
> با اینکه اطلاعاتم خداروشکر زیاده اما بازم من در بعضی مسائل از بقیه سوال میکنم .
> 
> در ضمن رشته بنده ریاضی نیست ! اصلا پشت کنکوری نیستم !


از اینکه میگی مکانیک‌باید بره جنوب دیگه همه چیو‌دربارت فهمیدم! 
من فقط تسلیم‌میشم توی بحث باهات!!!!!!!!

----------


## aminb12

> سلام دوستان. بنده خیلی دو دل هستم، رتبم بد نیست، اما علاقه ی خودم رشته ی فیزیک هست. با توجه به این که این شته به همراه دیگر رشته های علوم پایه در ایران موقعیت مناسبی ندارند، آیا میشه در این رشته کار پیدا کرد؟؟ آیا مناسبه؟ (برای کسی که واقعا علاقه داشته باشه)
> یا این که قید علاقه ام رو باید به خاطر جامعه بزنم؟
> شما چه پیشنهادی می کنید؟


این دوراهی نیست دوست عزیز خخخخخ این بی راهس . از اول تا اخر قراره بیکار باشی توی رشته های فنی پس چه فرقی داره

----------


## P_Soofia

*من نمیفهمم الان که همه رشتشون رو انتخاب کردن ، کنکور هم دادند تموم شده اظهار نظر بعضی از دوستان درمورد اینکه رشته های مهندسی و فنی بدرد نمیخوره و پزشکی خوبه برای چیه.
ایشون سوالشون در رابطه با انتخاب مکانیک یا فیزیکه پس بهتره تو همین مورد راهنماییشون کنیم نه صحبت هایی که الان هیچ سودی نداره.

تا اوجایی که من میدونم رشته های علوم پایه تو ایران خیلی شرایط مناسب کاری نداره. متداول ترینش تدریسه و اگر تا مقطع دکتری پیش برین میتونین استاد دانشگاه بشین. البته فیزیک بین رشته های علوم پایه از وضع نسبتا بهتری برخورداره. توی خارج یک سری مراکز علمی تحقیقاتی وجود داره که دراونجا میتونین مشغول بکار شین(تو ایران کمتره). از نظر اپلای هم علوم پایه وضعش خوبه.
ولی خب فرصت شغلی برای مکانیک همون طور که میدونین خیلی بهتره.از طرفی درس های اصلی مکانیک مربوط به فیزیکه که موردعلاقه ی شماست. همون طور که دوستمونم اشاره کردند اگر خیلی به فیزیک علاقه دارید میتونین بعد کسب مدرک کارشناسی مکانیک در مقاطع بالاتر فیزیک بخونین.
خلاصه بنظر من اگر قصد وارد شدن به بازار کار بطور جدی رو دارین و صرفا یک مدرک تحصیلی نمیخواین مکانیک رشته مناسب تریه.*

----------


## مسیح

> سلام دوستان. بنده خیلی دو دل هستم، رتبم بد نیست، اما علاقه ی خودم رشته ی فیزیک هست. با توجه به این که این شته به همراه دیگر رشته های علوم پایه در ایران موقعیت مناسبی ندارند، آیا میشه در این رشته کار پیدا کرد؟؟ آیا مناسبه؟ (برای کسی که واقعا علاقه داشته باشه)
> یا این که قید علاقه ام رو باید به خاطر جامعه بزنم؟
> شما چه پیشنهادی می کنید؟


مکانیک هم خیلی دروس فیزیک و بنظر من قشنگتر از اون داره.نمیدونم چقد فیزیک رو آشنایی دارید باش اما وقتی تخصصی تر میشه سخت میشه و ممکنه زده بشین ازش.بنظر من مکانیک قشنگتر و اینکه خیلی شبیه فیزیکه در بعضی موارد

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ShahabM


سلام دوستان. بنده خیلی دو دل هستم، رتبم بد نیست، اما علاقه ی خودم رشته ی فیزیک هست. با توجه به این که این شته به همراه دیگر رشته های علوم پایه در ایران موقعیت مناسبی ندارند، آیا میشه در این رشته کار پیدا کرد؟؟ آیا مناسبه؟ (برای کسی که واقعا علاقه داشته باشه)
یا این که قید علاقه ام رو باید به خاطر جامعه بزنم؟
شما چه پیشنهادی می کنید؟


شدنش که میشه اما مکانیکم اکثرش فیزیکه با یکم شیمی و ریاضی اما کارش خیلی بیشتر از فیزیکه البته شاید هم علاقه تون شما رو به جایی رسوند که نیاز به کار نداشته باشید بلکه کار به شما نیاز داشته باشه*

----------


## radinn

Up

----------


## 2013films

به نظر هیچ وقت قید علاقتو نزن ، اگه واقعاً به فیزیک علاقه داری ، چرا نخونی ؟؟؟

بدترین حالت اینه که استاد آموزشگاه هایی مثل قلم چی میشی که استادای فیزیک آموزشگاه ها خدا تومن پول در میارن . . .

بهترینش هم اینه استاد دانشگاه بشی و فیزیک درس بدی به دانشجو ها 

علاقه عزیزان . . . علاقه مهم است و بس

----------


## stephanie

یه نکته ای در مورد علاقه در نظر بگیرید. علاقه  زود گذر هست و حتما نیاز داره به یه سری عوامل که اونو تقویتش کنن و اگه اون عوامل نباشه سریعا از بین میره. شما عاشق رشتت هم که باشی ولی دورنمای شغلی و کاری مناسب نداشته باشه بعد یه مدت علاقت رو قطعا از دست میدی...


این که شما فیزیک بخونی بعد بشی استاد دانشگاه یا مدرس قلم چی واقعا نگرش خیلی خیلی بچه گانه ای هست. آدم آیندشو که رو آین خیالات واهی بنا نمیکنه ...

شکر خدا تو ایران به اندازه 50 سال تو همه رشته ها فارغ التحصیل یا دانشجوی دکتری داریم . 


معلم کنکور هم که فت و فراوون ..

در مورد اپلای هم بیشتر الان برای رشته های مهندسی فراهمه تا علوم پایه مگر اینکه شما تو دوره ارشد واقعا کار شاخی کرده باشی یا جزو نفرات برتر  المپیاد های  دانش آموزی یا دانشجویی باشی ...


که البته اینم در نظر بگیر که با این وضعیت افتضاح بودجه های پژوهشی و حجم بسیار زیاد دانشجوهای دوره های ارشد و دکتری تو رشته های علوم پایه کار خیلی خیلی سختیه ...

بعدش هم رفتن  به هر دانشگاه خارجی هم  که نمیشه گفت بهش اپلای.

خیلی از دانشگاههایی که ملت میرن و مورد تایید وزارت علوم هستن سطحشون مشابه دانشگاههای داخل کشور هست و فارغ التحصیلاش عموما بر می گردن .

----------


## r3zaa

این برگه رو ببین
http://www.sitpor.org/2016/06/bachel...ce-in-physics/

----------


## omid94

> پزشکی یه دانشگاه دولتی خیلی داغون


آخه دوست عزیز این چه منطقیه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17): 
این دوستمون کنکور ریاضی امتحان داده از افراد دارای اطلاعات و آگاه در زمینه رشته خودش کمک میخواد شما میگی پزشکی یه دانشگاه داغون دولتی؟؟؟
شما چقدر در مورد پزشکی میدونی؟؟؟
فقط از بیرون ایستادی تماشا می کنی و توی ذهنت رویا بافی کردی و به این نتیجه رسیدی پزشکی یعنی فرشته نجات همه آدما؟؟؟
به نظرت اگه اینشتین می رفت پزشکی می خوند دنیا کسی به نام اینشتین می شناخت؟؟؟
دوست عزیز
هر آدمی در یه زمینه استعداد داره و فقط در اون زمینه میتونه به موفقیت برسه مشکل خیلی از ماها اینه که شناخت دقیقی از خودمون نداریم و فقط تحت تاثیر جو قرار می گیریم.

----------


## omid94

> منم دو دلم برم الان فیزیک شریف یا برق یه دانشگاه داغون تر مث صنعتی اصفهان


ببین دوست عزیز مکانیک و برق اکثرش مباحث فیزیکیه ولی اگه واقعا دوست داری به صورت تخصصی فیزیک رو دنبال کنی دو راه داری:
بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثل دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر برای رتبه برتر های کنکور یا کسانی که دو یا سه ترم متوالی معدل بالاتر از 17 یا 16 دقیقا نمیدونم زمان ما 17 بود ولی فکر کنم الان شده 16 رو کسب کنند میتونن همزمان در دو رشته تحصیل کنن یعنی علاوه بر رشته قبولی خودشون در یک رشته دیگه هم تحصیل کنن
2- یا شما میتونی خودت به صورت پیشخوان فیزیک رو دنبال کنی یعنی مواقعی که وقتت خالیه بری بشینی سر کلاس های رشته فیزیک و اشکالات خودتو رفع کنی همون کاری که دکتر رحمانی در زمان دانشجوییش کرده یعنی ایشون رشتتش پزشکی بوده ولی به خاطر علاقه زیادی که به فیزیک داشته زمان های بیکاریش می رفته می نشسته سر کلاسای فیزیک والان اتفاقا کارش تدریس فیزیکه و یکی از اساتید معروف کنکوری فیزیک تهرانه.

----------


## Behrus58

> منم دو دلم برم الان فیزیک شریف یا برق یه دانشگاه داغون تر مث صنعتی اصفهان


این دقیقا دو راهی من بود  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Behrus58


این دقیقا دو راهی من بود 


اما دور از هر چیز خوبه که دانشگاه دم پای آدم باشه آدم ضبح بره عصر بیاد و شب غذای مامانیو بخوره*

----------


## Mahdi110

> بخاطر کسی قید چیزی رو نمیزنی عزیزم . هر چی هست بخاطر خودته . 
> فیزیک هم رشتس ؟؟؟؟مهندسی مکانیک نمیگم خوبه اما بهتره وضعیتش . شرایط کاری سختش رو هم در نظر بگیرین . برای مکانیک کار میخوای باید بری جنوب و توی گرما . اونم اگه تا اون اوضاعش به هم نریزه . 
> توصیه من به همه دوستان رشته های پزشکیه . حتی شده دوباره کنکور بدن


چرا حرف الکی میزنید.
مهندسی مکانیک گسترده ترین رشته مندسی است و فقط یکی از شاخه های هاش طراحی تجهیزات پالایشگاهی هست.
تجهیزات انواع کارخانه ها و هوافضا و اتوماسیون و خودرو وطراحی کشتی و راه اهن و هزار چیز دیگه

----------


## FaMa77

چرا فیزیک کار نداره فقط برو یه نگاه به گرایشای ارشد فیزیک بنداز رشته های خیلی عالی ای هستن! خیلیم متنوع و خوبن

----------


## daniad

> ببین دوست عزیز مکانیک و برق اکثرش مباحث فیزیکیه ولی اگه واقعا دوست داری به صورت تخصصی فیزیک رو دنبال کنی دو راه داری:
> بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثل دانشگاه صنعتی امیر کبیر برای رتبه برتر های کنکور یا کسانی که دو یا سه ترم متوالی معدل بالاتر از 17 یا 16 دقیقا نمیدونم زمان ما 17 بود ولی فکر کنم الان شده 16 رو کسب کنند میتونن همزمان در دو رشته تحصیل کنن یعنی علاوه بر رشته قبولی خودشون در یک رشته دیگه هم تحصیل کنن
> 2- یا شما میتونی خودت به صورت پیشخوان فیزیک رو دنبال کنی یعنی مواقعی که وقتت خالیه بری بشینی سر کلاس های رشته فیزیک و اشکالات خودتو رفع کنی همون کاری که دکتر رحمانی در زمان دانشجوییش کرده یعنی ایشون رشتتش پزشکی بوده ولی به خاطر علاقه زیادی که به فیزیک داشته زمان های بیکاریش می رفته می نشسته سر کلاسای فیزیک والان اتفاقا کارش تدریس فیزیکه و یکی از اساتید معروف کنکوری فیزیک تهرانه.



حرفای جالبی زدی مرسی 
خودمم راستش به این دو گزینه فکر کردم  :Yahoo (4):  اگه دیدم شرایطشو دارم و میتونم که میرم دو رشته ای میکنم اگرم نه که در کنار درسم غیزیک هم میخونم من به بی معلمی عادت دارم  :Yahoo (4):  
فقط اینکه گفتی میتونی بری تو اوقات بیکاری سر کلس فیزیک چی بود ؟ یعنی همینزوری میتونم سرمو بندازم پایین برم بشینم سر کلاس یه رشته دیگه ؟

----------


## ShahabM

> چرا فیزیک کار نداره فقط برو یه نگاه به گرایشای ارشد فیزیک بنداز رشته های خیلی عالی ای هستن! خیلیم متنوع و خوبن


مگه گرایش های ارشدش چیان؟ از گرایش های کارشناسی اش اطلاع دارم اما ارشد نه.

اما کلا در ایران به علوم پایه بها داده نمیشه ... با این که فیزیک مادر تمام علوم مهندسی هست اما اگر رفتی جایی استخدام بشی چون فیزیک خوندی بهت کار نمیدن، سرشون نمیشه که یک کارشناس فیزیک ممکنه از یک مهندس هم اطلاعات بیش تری داشته باشه. بله ذهنیت مردم آینه و کاریش هم نمیشه کرد ...

----------


## mahmoudmo

> منم دو دلم برم الان فیزیک شریف یا برق یه دانشگاه داغون تر مث صنعتی اصفهان


فيزيك قبول ميشى شريف؟؟

----------


## mahmoudmo

دوست عزيز 
من دو روزه توى دانشگاهمون بچه ها رو كه برا همايش معرفى رشته اومدن راهنمايى ميكنيم، مثل شما خيلى اند.
اما ببين در مورد مشابه مثل تو كه بود بهت ميگم كه برو فيزيك! علاقه دارى. چيزى كه علاقه ندارى زده ميشى ازش و به جايى نميرسى باهاش كه بخواى درامد داشته باشى.
پس بيا فيزيك. 
بحث كار كه مياد وسط كلا پاها شل ميشه. 
اول اينكه بهت پيشنهاد ميكنم كه يه خرده كاربرد فيزيك رو ببينيى تو صنعت فعلى.
منكر اين هم نيستم كه كار كمه برا علوم پايه اما مطمئن باش كه وقتى توى حوزه ات ادم قوى و توانايى باشى، بقيه چيزا هم مياد برات.
يه مثال ميزنم برات:
پزشك هاي تخصصى يه حوزه رو در نظر بگير.
توى اون حوزه همشون يه كار ميكنن اما پولايى كه ميگيرن يكيه؟
نه! چرا؟ چون يكى تواناييش بيشتره

----------


## sina a

> بخاطر کسی قید چیزی رو نمیزنی عزیزم . هر چی هست بخاطر خودته . 
> فیزیک هم رشتس ؟؟؟؟مهندسی مکانیک نمیگم خوبه اما بهتره وضعیتش . شرایط کاری سختش رو هم در نظر بگیرین . برای مکانیک کار میخوای باید بری جنوب و توی گرما . اونم اگه تا اون اوضاعش به هم نریزه . 
> توصیه من به همه دوستان رشته های پزشکیه . حتی شده دوباره کنکور بدن


دوست عزيز از اين حرفا نزن،كار به تلاش خود ادمه همون معلمي رو براتون مثال بزنم شما ميدونيد معلم كنكور سالي چقدر درمياره؟!؟!تو تهران ك بررسي كرده بودن ميگفتن هر معلم كنكور بيشتر از ي مليارد درامد داره!!!!بعد شما ميايد ميگيد پزشكي؟!؟پول ميخواي بايد تو كارت زرنگ و ماهر باشي


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vahyd

> سلام دوستان. بنده خیلی دو دل هستم، رتبم بد نیست، اما علاقه ی خودم رشته ی فیزیک هست. با توجه به این که این شته به همراه دیگر رشته های علوم پایه در ایران موقعیت مناسبی ندارند، آیا میشه در این رشته کار پیدا کرد؟؟ آیا مناسبه؟ (برای کسی که واقعا علاقه داشته باشه)
> یا این که قید علاقه ام رو باید به خاطر جامعه بزنم؟
> شما چه پیشنهادی می کنید؟



مکانیک رو خیلی از جاها فیزیک میدونن . منم عاشق فیزیکم رتبه تک رقمی المپیاد فیزیک و لیگ علمی پایا فیزیکم دارم اما وضعیت شغلی تو ایران خیلی بد و خارج هم خیلی محدود تر از مکانیکه . مکانیک زندگیه . دامنه فوق العاده گسترده و دنیای تموم نشدنی + شیرین ترین مفاهیم فیزیک که خودم یه زمانی باهاش زندگی میکردم . 

شما درسای مکانیک رو برو یه نگاهی بنداز قشنگ متوجه حرفام میشی . مکانیک هم تئوری قشنگ داره هم عملی کارآمد هم کارای نرم افزای جذاب . در کل من هرچی گشتم رشته ی بهتری پیدا نکردم و انتخاب اول م آخرم مکانیکه.

----------


## M.reza1377

> منم دو دلم برم الان فیزیک شریف یا برق یه دانشگاه داغون تر مث صنعتی اصفهان


از کی تا حالا صنعتی اصفهان شده داغون ؟؟
برو رتبه چهارم داره بین دانشگاه های مطرح

----------


## daniad

> فيزيك قبول ميشى شريف؟؟


احتمالا در بیام یعنی طبق آمار کانون که رتبم میخوره ولی این که گزینشش ناحیه ایه ممکنه باعث شه در نیام ولی تهران رو 100 % در میام

----------


## daniad

> از کی تا حالا صنعتی اصفهان شده داغون ؟؟
> برو رتبه چهارم داره بین دانشگاه های مطرح


نه من نگفتم داغون گفتم داغون تر  :Yahoo (20): 
از سطح علمی بالاش خبر دارم ولی تا جایی که فهمیدم موقعییت مکانیو جوش خوب نیست

----------

